# Creative Corpses/Props By Rod



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Greetings from Creative Corpses/Props By Rod.Check out my website at www.creativecorpses.com. I make corpses, corpse heads and other props of the ghoulish kind.So check out the site.PLUS if you happen to go to Blockbuster Video see if you can find a copy of "The Wickeds" movie because my props are in there.


----------

